# Thin Blue Line AA-79



## edicehouse

Pen Blank: Thin Blue Line AA-79
Vender: Bereahardwoods.com
Cost: $4.00



The bad: I was glad I didn't get this blank years ago.  For me it was a very brittle and chippy blank.  Which surprised me with it being advertised as an Acrylic Acetate blank.  I turned at high speed and sharpened my tool and did lighter cuts.

With this blank being as brittle be careful putting your pen components together, because they will crack.  Yes I messed up and got the nib a little off when I was inserting it, causing a crack.



The Good: Now the thing that amazed me was how easy it was to finish this blank and get a great finish.  I wet sanded, used the Acrylic Finishing Pads, and buffed it on the wheel.  

There is no need to back paint this blank.  I also turned a slimline and had no tube showing.



Would I recommend this blank?  This is where my opinion varies.  If you are asking my advice or willing to take my advice on if you should get an acrylic acetate (no matter how brittle), you probably are not ready for it, because the ends may chip on you.  If I had gotten this blank 4 years ago, I don't think I would have had much success in turning it.  

How well will this blank on a pen sell?  First of all you know your market, if you sell 2 pens every 6 months, chances are you are not in a great market.  With that being said, the Thin Blue Line blank has a limited group of people that will get this pen, so it is really a toss up.  I had a special order for a thin blue line pen, and ordered a couple of these.  When I order from somewhere that has this blank, I may pick up a couple more just to have on hand.

Any questions please let me know.





*This is not an advertisement for any vender or blank.  The above are my personal opinions, where I got the blank, and the cost.  If any feel I am bashing or talking to negative, please understand what I am trying to do is offer a true opinion.  My photos are not the greatest, and the preturned blank was taken from a web site.


----------



## Flush1974

I just finished this blank two days ago and experienced the EXACT same problem.  I had to use a straight and round scraper to shave off all of the chips.  It took forever and I didn't know if I was going to be able to take enough off to clean up the chips.  It worked but it fought me the whole way.


----------



## edman2

Similar experience. When it turns it creates more dust than it does ribbons. I turned mine with a carbide tool with a light touch and it did not chip out on me.  But it does indeed SHINE when you get it polished out!  So would I buy more?   Yes if I hadn't bought twelve already! )  Can't beat the price.


----------



## Gregf

Me three. 
Blew the end off the first one, not paying enough attention.
The second one turned ok with carbide cutter.
Light cuts definitely needed.
Not a blank for the faint of heart.
I plan on giving these away with the Thank you pen from Exotic Blanks.


----------



## MTViper

I've turned 3 pens from these blanks and did not have the chipping problem you mentioned other than slight chipping where the drill bit exited the blanks.  Turned beautifully using a 0.75" spindle roughing gouge.  Finished beautifully as you said.  I currently have 9 more glued up waiting to turn (5 Bolt Action, 4 Bolt Action Tec).  Going to donate them to the local police force.  Then I'll order more for later.  Also have two Thin Red Line pens from Berea glued up as well.


----------



## Phillip Kelley

*Me 4 or 5*

The finish was great but I found it extremely difficult to turn...If I haven't been practicing trying to learn how to use a skew I doubt if I could have turned it it 3 years ago.  I tried the round carbide but the blank chipped very bad....I'm sure the carbide was sharp & I even chipped out the end trying to square it...I ended up having to cut 1/8" off one end to be able to salvage the blank...I have a 2nd blank that I am not sure if I will use....I may give it to someone if they would pay postage!


----------

